# Fahrberichte Poison Zyankali Team 1000,- EUR



## DaMudda (24. November 2011)

Moin Leude,

bin am überlegen ob es nicht mal wieder ein neues Bike sein sollte. 

Schwanke zwischen Grand Canyon AL 6 oder Poison Zyankali Team. 
Ich zahl ja keine Apothekenpreise beim Local...zudem war mein letztes Fully auch von Canyon allerdfings doppelt so teuer. Da ich aber wenig fahre und mehr aufs Gewicht kucke, wirds kein Fully wieder...zu schwer.

Im Bike-Test 2011 in der 1000,- EUR-Klasse war das Zyankali ja Testsieger und da ich sehr viel Wert aufs Gewicht lege wäre das schon ein gutes Argument FÜR das Bike. 11Kg ist schon gut...

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem Bike?! Geometrie?? Sitze lieber komfortabel. 

Was spricht dagegen?? Langzeithaltbarkeit wäre mir sehr wichtig...

Zudem sollte die Gabel (ok ist bei beiden die selbe) gut ansprechen und die Bremsen müssen richtig zupacken und wartungsarm sein. Trifft das auf die Elixir zu?? Glaub Poison hat zwei 180er Scheiben während Canyon wohl nur die 160er verbaut hinten. 
Bei Canyon gefällt mir der Rahmen besser - innenverlegte Züge sind schon fein, andererseits fahre ich schon seit 17 Jahren Control Tech-Parts, die mir bei Poison wieder besser gefallen...Hätte allerdings aus Komfortgründen gerne nen DH-Lenker...den Poison nicht mal gegen Aufpreis liefert...

Das isses also schon. 
Sattel? Räder? Naben??

Schreibt mal was dazu.


----------



## grothauu (26. November 2011)

Habe ein 2006er Zyankali. 3x über die Alpen damit. Von Kroatien bis  Bretagne. Bayerischer Wald, Böhmerwald, Gardasee, Vinschgau. Ich hänge an dem Rad und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Bin 1,98m, 95Kg. Bequeme Sitzposition habe ich mit +1cm Spacer. Laufräder sind noch ok, obwohl ich schwer bin. Letzte Woche hat mich die Reba im Stich gelassen (Druckverlust). Das nehme ich ihr aber nicht krumm, nach dem, was wir beide schon erlebt haben. Mal sehen, ob sichs beheben lässt. Der Rahmen hält bisher top. Die Juicy 5 tut immer noch ihren Dienst. Quietscht nicht. Hat 3x DOT bekommen und bremst wie sie soll. 

Ich würde es wieder kaufen. Jetzt spechte ich aufs Lithium, habe allerdings dort von den Rahmenbrüchen gelesen und schau mich parallel bei Radon um.

Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (27. November 2011)

Das mag ja alles sein, aber das Zyankali hat sich in den letzten 5 Jahren sowohl was die Ausstattung angeht als m. W. auch beimRahmen (Rohrsatz) ziemlich verändert. Insbes. müsste die Geo genau angeguckt werden: die alten Rahmen waren sehr komfortable weil kurz mit langem Steuerrohr. Das Steuerrohre ist immer noch länger als bei Mitbewerbern, die Oberrohrlänge aber auf Standardmaße gewachsen (50er Rahmen: 605er OR, 54er 620 - mir wäre das deutlich zu kurz, aber so sind die Brot-und-Butter-Räder heute fast alle gestrickt. ich fahre bei 49er Sitzrohr ein 630er OR, aber so lange Räder gibt es immer noch nur wenige)

Für Radon gilt dasselbe, auch hier hat sich in den letzten Jahren viel getan. Vor einigen Jahren waren die Hardtails noch anders gelabelte Cubes, bei Lieferengpässen auch mal was anderes. Ich hab selber ein Radon-RR, bei dem der Rahmen von Chaka, also Poison zugekauft wurde...

Also: ne Hilfe wäre nur ein Fahrbericht eines aktuellen Bikes!


----------



## grothauu (27. November 2011)

Beim aktuellen wird es halt noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen geben. So alles in allem wirst du es einfach riskieren müssen, denn dir muss die Geometrie passen. Grundsätzlich kannst du aber darauf setzen, dass es bei Poison gute Bikes gibt, die auch lange halten.


----------



## gigabike_de (27. November 2011)

Mein Rad, ist zwar mit CHAKA gelabelt, ist aber das gleiche.
Die Teile sind gut, leicht und günstig. Kannste nichts verkehrt machen!
Achte mal auf die Advents-Kalender Aktion! Da gibt es oft Prozente!

Gruß DarkHorse


----------



## Poison.Martin (5. Dezember 2011)

Der Rohrsatz ist unverändert aus zweifach konifiziertem 6061er Alu mit Gussets. Es gibt ihn in drei Ausführungen:


normal für Kettenschaltungen
für Getriebenaben optimiert. Diese Ausführung besitzt im Tretlager ein fixierbaren Excenter zur Kettenspannung.
für Getriebenaben mit GATES Riemenantrieb. Inkl. Rahmenöffnung für Riemen und Excenter
Die Geometrien wurden im Laufe der Zeit immer wieder aktualisiert und an die Anforderungen des Marktes angepasst.


----------



## supasini (8. Dezember 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Der Rohrsatz ist unverändert aus zweifach konifiziertem 6061er Alu mit Gussets.



unverändert seit wann?! das heutige Zyankali hat zumindest lt. BIKE einen anderen Rohrsatz als z.B. das 2007er: der Rahmen ist leichter (und weniger steif). Das einzige Zyankali, auf dem ich bisher gefahren bin ist von ca. 2005 und hat nen schweren, aber sausteifen und stabilen "Einfachrahmen". Das kann man von heutigen so nicht mehr sagen (siehe BIKE-Test in 4/11)


----------



## Mountaintrail (4. Februar 2012)

Das Zyankali, hat in der aktuellen Mountainbike (03/12) einen super zweiten Platz, im Test hingelegt. Hut ab 

Gruß Mountaintrail


----------



## xray151 (14. Mai 2012)

ich frag mich welches von der geometrie eher race lastiger ist. komponentenmix ist bei beiden recht gut. zyankali wird von mountainbike eher race zugeordnet. das canyon eher tour, wobei im test seine racefreudigkeit vorgehoben wird. glaub der steifere rahmen vom canyon macht das gewicht vom poisen wett. jemand erfahrungen mit der sitzposition ?


----------



## Topfheiler (20. Mai 2012)

Die Sitzposition vom Poison ist ohne Spacer auf jeden Fall viel sportlicher.
Aber Poisen-Bikes bietet eine Konfiguration der Bikes an, du kannst dir z.b andere Laufräder, andere Lenker usw. an das Bike bauen lassen. Du kannst es sogar nach eigenen Wünschen lackieren lassen. Ich wollte es z.b ohne Rahmen-Aufkleber, kein Problem.
Um die Sitzposition komfortabler zu machen, kannst du dir einfach ohne Aufpreis Spacer montieren lassen. Von 1cm bis max. Anzahl Spacer 5cm, in 1cm Schritten).
Ich habe einfach 5cm genommen und mich dann Stück für Stück an eine für mich komfortable Cockpitposition heran getastet. Einfach den Vorbau lösen und Schrittweise einen Spacer über den Vorbau. Wenn man die richtige Sitzposition hat kann man ganz einfach das Schaftrohr der Gabel kürzen.
Für eine komfortable Sitzposition sollte man auf jeden Fall auch den Vorbau eine Nummer kürzer wählen (90mm).


----------



## Aragonion (21. Mai 2012)

Bei 2 Grössen wählt man immer die grössere wenn man komfortabel sitzen mag, hab daher das Curare in 45 und das E605 in 50 gewählt vor einer Weile mit maximaler Spacer Anzahl bei 175 cm rum.
Gibt nix zu meckern an sich alles solide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (21. Mai 2012)

Aragonion schrieb:


> Bei 2 Grössen wählt man immer die grössere wenn man komfortabel sitzen mag, ...


Wieso das? Das Größere ist auch länger und man sitzt dann gestreckter, was eher unkomfortabel ist.
Also - bei zwei Möglichkeiten immer die kleinere Größe nehmen. Die Eier werden ebenfalls dankbar sein.


----------



## Topfheiler (21. Mai 2012)

> Wieso das? Das Größere ist auch länger und man sitzt dann gestreckter, was eher unkomfortabel ist.
> Also - bei zwei Möglichkeiten immer die kleinere Größe nehmen. Die Eier werden ebenfalls dankbar sein.



Nein, nein man sollte für mehr Komfort auf jeden Fall den größeren Rahmen nehmen. Das ist tatsächlich so. Ist für mich zwar auch unlogisch und ich habe mir schon den Kopf zerbrochen um drauf zu kommen, warum das so ist.

Vielleicht kann das ja hier mal bitte jemand beantworten?


----------

